# IPv6 FF02::1 abfragen



## Fohnbit (18. Jun 2015)

Hallo,

gibt es eine einfache Möglichkeit die Funktion in Java abzubilden?:

Windows

```
ping -6 ff02::1
netsh int ipv6 show neigh
```

Es soll also auf die Multicast IPv6 Adresse ein Ping angesetzt werden, und danach die Neighbors prüfen.
Ich vermute auf den Ping antworten die Geräte und ich kann eventuell die Antworten die hier ankommen gleich direkt auswerten?

Danke!


----------

